# 05 brute transmission problems



## Kylbjone (Mar 13, 2013)

Ok I have a 05 brute force 750 just finished changing the oil and flushing the coolant system when I put all of the plastics back on and getting ready to go ride today. I get on the bike to put it into gear and it won't go and just makes a grinding sound. I took the shifter off and tried to turn it by hand and what would happen is that it would go in hear but grind a little then go in hear role forward and die. Any ideas bc I am just hoping I don't have to replace the transmission


----------



## blackmax02 (Aug 27, 2012)

was it working fine before you changed fluids?


----------



## Kylbjone (Mar 13, 2013)

Yes that is all I did was change the oil.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Was the oil you put in royal purple?


----------



## EdmonW750 (Feb 2, 2012)

Check the linkage also


----------



## blackmax02 (Aug 27, 2012)

I had a 05 650 and one day when riding the clutch would not release all the way causing it to creep along pretty fast at idle, maybe its doing the same thing and causing it to die at idle, that's what mine did


----------

